# (B) 6es7 443-1EX02-0XE0 Ethernet CP S7-400



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 August 2010)

S7-400 EThernet CP
Simatic NET CP fuer Industrial Ethernet
6ES7 443-1EX02-0XE0

Inkl, Adapter von 15Pol. MAUI auf RJ45!
Allyed Telesyn International
IEEE 802.3 Compliant Transceiver
(MAU) Ethernet Compatible

Privatverkauf!
Inkl. Verpackung und Versand 320 Euro

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 August 2010)

Preisupdate:
299 Euro

Gruß
Timo


----------

